# Help from Experts – Cheap 5hp 2Stg MTD 2005ish Stalling



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

So I picked this up because it visually looked good and it appeared to have very low hours. My guess is < 10 hours of use. I went through all of it and didn’t notice any major issues. I cleaned the carb of course. I could tell someone had been into it before.

The only money I put into it were some new skid shoes. The rest had very little wear on it.

I did some research and this is a very cheap MTD sold at Walmart in its day. It has a 5hp Tecumseh and 24” bucket. This has the normal friction plate drive, not the cheaper brass gear transmission that operated with a single bail like a lawn mower.

I did the impeller mod and it appears to throw snow quite well. This issue is it seems to bog down too easily and will stall. When it stalls I have to prime/choke it to get it started. I have attached a link to a video that shows this. SB2Forum.mov

You can see it stall at the end of the driveway, I try to start with a single pull. Then have to prime on and turn on the choke. I thought it could be a fuel cap issue, but further testing rules that out. I was wondering if it was too lean but there is now glowing muffler or back firing. I included a pic of the spark plug as well. Or is maybe this normal with only a 5hp and 24” cut? Thoughts?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know you said you cleaned the carb, but does its carburetor have a fixed main jet? If so, you might want to try cleaning the main jet, especially the small hole that is hard to see:


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

It could just be bogging down. 5hp and a 24 inch bucket is a little weak. I think that you may have a small fuel issue, could be leaning out a little bit and cant get enough gas when it wants to rev up to handle the load.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, I am trying to figure out if this behavior is normal. I also wondered if the impeller kit added too much weight? Note, the kit does not rub on the housing. I did clean the carb as shown, but I am going back into it today. We have the potential for a lot of snow this week. Thx.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

New carbs are like 11-13.00 .... or take that back off and try to clean it better ... crap in gas possibly, or obstructed fuel delivery?


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Oneacer I was thinking the same thing (crap in gas or obstructed delivery). However, I decided to make a bigger issue with my snow blower than what this thread is for. Click on the link at the bottom.

Anyhow, here is what I noticed before I broke the engine (again, see link at the bottom). I went to drain the fuel and the clamp wasn't covering the hose where the hose covers the plastic nipple, it was down from that. That made the hose a little more angled from the end of the nipple. Also, when gas was draining out of the nipple on the tank, it didn't seem fast enough (cap was removed). I stuck a ice pick up through the nipple and it came out faster after that so there was some small obstruction in the tank. Gas was 100% clean. Maybe the angled hose or small obstruction was my problem. 

Anyhow, focusing on the bent exhaust valve.....










Compression Testing - Learn from my huge mistake - Duh!


Ok, maybe some of you know what I did just by the title. Some of you may have to read it and it will likely click before the end. Sharing so others don't do this. I was trying to resolve an issue I had with this post...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe your fuel line has deteriorated internally and reducing fuel flow?


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yikes, sorry to hear that. Was the machine a dual shaft or single shaft? If it was a single shaft, you may be able to repower with an engine from Harbor Freight for not too much money, if you don't want to fix it. You will get a boost in power as well.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I purchased a new Tecumseh exhaust valve for ~$13 so I will try that first. It is a single shaft. Not sure this model is worth a predator...


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

If you can do the valve replacement, go for it! I know most people are not inclined to get that deep into an engine. 

I sold a dual shaft engine to a guy who did not want to do a valve job on the one he had. 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i guess it is a bit late but you would have likely been better off taking that $13 and putting it towards a predator. those 5hp tecumseh's always seem under powered especially for a full size machine. any larger aftermarket engine would make a noticeable improvement and would likely save you money in the long run from being better on fuel. a machine that size almost needs a 6-7hp engine to perform decent. got one with a 8hp at my sisters place and it performs pretty good. being on the average line or higher is better. you really don't want something on the lightly powered line. the ones on the lightly powered lines don't age well since they really can't afford to loose any power where the ones on the well powered or average line could loose power from wear and tear and could still perform ok.


----------

